# [Polish NR] Kamil Zieliński Megaminx 1:28.91 single



## Paris (Sep 2, 2008)

Kamil Zieliński (me) doing a National Record for single solve in megaminx 

very nice last layer


----------



## Marvolo (Sep 2, 2008)

fajna czapka  Very niece solve Paryż ^^


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 2, 2008)

He's Popeye the sailormen ..... woot woot (but I can't see anything happening on the megaminx)


----------



## Dene (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice hat


----------



## joey (Sep 2, 2008)

I still can't believe your name is Kamil, I *really* thought it was Paris!

Czech Open: Glasses
Marina Gdansk Open 2008: Sailor Hat

What next?


----------



## Paris (Sep 2, 2008)

joey said:


> I still can't believe your name is Kamil, I *really* thought it was Paris!
> 
> Czech Open: Glasses
> Marina Gdansk Open 2008: Sailor Hat
> ...



yes my name is Kamil 

and its secret  what will happen on next competition in which I will compete 

and dear Arnaud as you can see its the last layer of the megaminx  so its hard to see what is happening on minx


----------

